

Is Santa Claus a God? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/is-santa-claus-a-god

======
derekp7
I kind of like to think of Santa as a "god training wheels" for kids. First,
the concept introduces them to the idea of modifying their behavior for a
delayed reward. Secondly, they can practice in a belief system with the
freedom of making mistakes, without offending / blasphemy against a real deity
(because that would be bad). Once they get beyond this simplified system, they
can move on to interacting with a real deity.

~~~
krapp
Santa Claus teaches children about God, and faith, and that the universe
rewards people for doing good, and punishes people for doing evil.

And inevitably, he teaches children that every adult they've ever known is a
liar and a fraud.

------
fsloth
The offering part applies only to some regions. For example in Finland Santa
comes after dinner, distributes the presents from a sack and leaves (with
older children the santa is commonly skipped and the presents apparate at an
opportune moment - "left by elves").

The more interesting question, IMO, is what happened to the goat headed
sidekick that accompanied Santa in various regions.

------
spiritplumber
The Hogfather certainly is, and that's good enough for me.

------
yawz
No he is not. Because he is not capricious. He doesn't force us to spread his
word and he doesn't send those who don't believe in him to eternal flames.

~~~
guard-of-terra
I think that for kids to be declared `naughty' is much more severe than e.g.
excommunication for a christian.

~~~
yawz
Fair point :)

------
pmccall777
He's not a god, but he _is_ a real creeper.

------
carsongross
Watch the face of a little one opening presents on Christmas morning, and the
question obviates itself.

------
notacoward
Santa, when someone asks if you're a god, you say YES!

